# Hardie over Masonite siding???



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

best to pull it,that will keep your trim and siding elevations the same


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Do not put Hardie over masonite. Rip off the old siding, do it the right way the first time.


----------

